# Vermeer 1600 Drum Chipper



## ChrHerrman (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anybody have one of these chippers and if so how do you like it? I have a weekend tree removal and firewood business and found one of these for sale nearby in good shape for $2500. It really chewed through some wood in a hurry. Kind of scary, too. Also can you delfect these chutes sideways like into the woods while a truck is hooked up? Any helpful information or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## s197man (Mar 16, 2011)

From what I can tell the chute will not rotate, only the deflector will adjust up and down. These came w/ three engine options... A Chrysler Gas, Ford Gas, or Perkins Diesel. You will not be able to find may parts for the Gas engines but if it is a Perkins, you may have better luck. These are very old units-built from the mid/late 1970's to around 1990 for a BC1600A. You will have a tough time finding parts for valves and other hydraulic systems but most items made by Vermeer Mfg. in-house should still be available (but may carry a lengthy back order). Unless the engine and machine itself are in great shape, I would not buy it. You can find much newer chippers priced very cheap.


----------

